# I received my photo purse!!!!!



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I love it! I'm so happy
















and look at the cute paw prints in the inside!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

OMG...that is too cute!














Congrats!

~Elegant


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

That is BEAUTIFUL! I wonder how well it will hold up to high temperatures and washings? I'd love to get one of my kids.


----------



## babybinks22 (Jul 24, 2005)

That is so adorable.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Whoo-hoo!! It looks GREAT!!







Ok, I think I have to order one now.......


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

SOOO cute!















Looks like one you might buy in a purse boutique!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

It is soooo cute!! They did a great job.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I have made several simular to that an they hold up real well an wash up nicely. YOu will enjoy it allot. I made my dauther one with her daughter on it . If I could post pic. I would show it . Maybe I can talk Tlunn into helping me again uh! Lovely purse you will love it.
Teaco


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is so cute!!!


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

Oh wow it turned out really nice! It looks very professional, looks like it was worth the price... I want one!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes it seems to be really well made...all the stiches are straight and it seems very durable. the canvas is very thick and sturdy. i was a little hesitant about the price, but now i feel that it was money well spent!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That looks great!!! I bet everywhere you go people are gonna ask about it and you get to brag and say it's your Parker!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

The bag is very cute. My family and my husband would probably officially declare me insane if I get one!!!!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Ohh, where did you get it? It's so cute! I need to get one!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i got it at elisabags.com she will customize it to however u want it


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 30 2005, 11:35 PM
> *I love it!  I'm so happy
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

That is soo cute!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It looks great ! Do you have the picture on both sides ?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its only on one side...would have cost extra to do both


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

OMG that picture is so cute!!! The bag's nice too but that picture is awesome


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

PERFECT!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

OMG!!! That is tooooo cute!!! Lucky baby!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

That great picture of the ever-so-photogenic Parker is what makes that bag soooo cute!

You're going to get tons of attention with that!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow,that turned out great







I just love it







That was very quick service!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

great looking purse...too bad you didn't put the "checking out the babes" picture on the other side...lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i love your picture on your bag, bet you get stopped many times by people, i am waiting for the right picture of matilda, i will order one to.







thanks for sharing it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Aug 1 2005, 08:11 PM
> *i love your picture on your bag, bet you get stopped many times by people, i am waiting for the right picture of matilda, i will order one to.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I clicked on your link to Malitda's photo and she is a doll!!! Oh my goodness... she is precious!!! If you want the pic to show up as your siggy, click on "Reply" to this post and you'll get a posting box and you will see the link... just copy and paste it and your photo will be there. I've posted the photo here.

Copy this link that you will be able to see when you click Reply and get a posting box and then paste it in the siggy posting box.


----------

